# Behringer fx2000



## silver05 (Nov 22, 2010)

I had a defective dsp 1124p that I sent in under the Behringer warranty. 

About a month and a half later they sent me a new fx2000. Not sure why that would do that.

My question is do you think it will work for me in a sub eq way? Looks like it's worth more $ then the Bfd. But if it won't work then I guess I better contact Behringer. 

What do you think?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

No, it won't work . 

It's an effects machine mostly; with reverb , delay & distortion sounds / none of which are useful to tuning a sub-woofer .

Send it back .


<> EarlK


----------



## silver05 (Nov 22, 2010)

I talked to the behringer warranty department. 

They said they sent me the fx2000 because the 1124p was discontinued and replaced by the fx2000. 

Pretty sure thats a line. you are right Earl, they seem to have nothing in common.

I guess i will try and get them to send me a fbq.


----------

